# Sub Work on Long Island



## MR PLOW

I am looking for sub work on Long Island, NY
My current route is western Suffolk and eastern Nassau counties.
I am based out of West Babylon, NY

Thanks, John @ mr-plow


----------



## paponte

Email an equipment list. You MUST carry a minimum of $300K combined limits on each vehicle liability insurance. Thanks.


----------



## bluerage94

2002 excursion diesel 8ft blizzard plow
1997 F250 8ft western plow
bobcat 371


----------

